# Cycle Brake Lights



## Rooster1 (7 Jun 2017)

The back caliper device looks interesting, though the battery wouldn't last long







https://www.gthi.co/products/bicycl...m=atc&utm_campaign=brakeuk&utm_content=roadcc


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2017)

It can go join all the bicycle indicator lights, light-up clothing and projection systems in the "reinventions of failed solutions looking for a problem" box. Nobody ever crashed into a bike because they didn't know it was braking - they crashed because they failed to drive so they could stop within what they could see to be clear. Brake lights are rather debatable on cars but most people on bikes are slowing from much lower speeds and generally braking even less.


----------



## Threevok (7 Jun 2017)

I fettled something that worked very similar for my Raleigh Chopper - back in 1979, using an Ever-Ready rear light and some wire


----------



## Markymark (7 Jun 2017)

Aaaaahhhhh, my brain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody (7 Jun 2017)

His brake levers are the wrong way round


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2017)

With all the war, starvation and poverty in the World it never ceases to amaze me that people still waste time and resources on tripe such as this


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Jun 2017)

Worth a laugh anyway


----------



## Markymark (7 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> With all the war, starvation and poverty in the World it never ceases to amaze me that people still waste time and resources on tripe such as this


My kettle needs indicators for when I move it around the kitchen as I'm worried other people in the kitchen may not know where I am moving it. Also brake lights for when I stop moving it.


----------



## Lonestar (7 Jun 2017)

Someone I knew did this many years ago (in the late 70's) and it worked.Using two microswitches.

Though obviously this is a gimmick and a waste of time.I would have done a system if I could be bothered but as others say it's pointless.


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jun 2017)

Question is whether drivers would even know it was meant to indicate you were braking.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Jun 2017)

I wouldn't mind if they make those compulsory on brakes for anyone racing in a peloton. I remember when things got jittery in the bunch how we all used to glue our eyes to the guy in front's brake caliper. If it moves, you're alert and looking for an escape route. It didn't help if the guy was a font-braker.


----------



## Markymark (7 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4833082, member: 259"]p {
font-family: "Comic Sans MS", cursive, sans-serif;
}[/QUOTE]
Right, close the internet for the day. It won't get any better than this post.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Question is whether drivers would even know it was meant to indicate you were braking.


Yeah. Naw.

It's been tried many many many times before. Maybe the best example is the B+M Toplight Line Braketec.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzQoUy3wHd0

It's been on sale at least six years. It's better than the one in the OP, still hasn't caught on and never will BECAUSE IT'S A FAILED IDEA.

Now we can close the internet


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4833082, member: 259"]p {
font-family: "Comic Sans MS", cursive, sans-serif;
}[/QUOTE]


Ahem...let me try again. Front-braker. Or more in tune with this forum's favourite mistake: Front-breaker.

OK, now it is closing time.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2017)

I have one on my trike, it's an LED one off a motorbike running off a very small 12V battery works well.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I wouldn't mind if they make those compulsory on brakes for anyone racing in a peloton. I remember when things got jittery in the bunch how we all used to glue our eyes to the guy in front's brake caliper. If it moves, you're alert and looking for an escape route. It didn't help if the guy was a *font-braker*.



Helvetica or Sans Serrif ?


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2017)

This one appeared on Facebook and whilst I wouldn't buy it, I liked the way that the it used the brake mechanism to activate it. I wasn't convinced how well it would be seen as normally the brake callipers sit lower than the top of the wheel.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Question is whether drivers would even know it was meant to indicate you were braking.


Nope. Those who have trouble even seeing cyclists (or pretend not to) certainly won't notice something this subtle.


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2017)

Much like indicators, I would have thought it was great when I was about twelve years old. It's a toy.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2017)

They'll be fitting handlebars to cars next.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> They'll be fitting handlebars to cars next.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Jun 2017)

I'd rather they invented the motorway bridge toilet roll holder. There may be more need for that.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> My kettle needs indicators for when I move it around the kitchen as I'm worried other people in the kitchen may not know where I am moving it. Also brake lights for when I stop moving it.


I wish people in city centres had indicators and brake lights for walking.


----------



## Markymark (8 Jun 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I wish people in city centres had indicators and brake lights for walking.


In London we have an audible warning system a bit like the indicating warning on lorries. It sounds a bit like "Get Aaart My Waaay"


----------



## Threevok (8 Jun 2017)

Outside of the city - I've been reliably informed that shouting STRAVA is effective for dispersing walkers - and also works in the queues at Trail Centre coffee shops.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jun 2017)

A brake light for a bicycle is not such a bad idea.

You cannot see any vehicle braking, it's why cash for crash scams work so well.

@Yellow Saddle makes some sensible observations about pelotons getting jittery at braking times.

Less extreme, but many of us ride in groups, and I've had a few nervous moments when the rider in front stops for no apparent reason.

If I'm being followed, I usually call 'stopping' if I'm making a stop that isn't blindingly obvious, such as at a T-junction.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2017)

Threevok said:


> I fettled something that worked very similar for my Raleigh Chopper - back in 1979, using an Ever-Ready rear light and some wire


did the chopper ever get up to speeds you could noticably break from?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> did the chopper ever get up to speeds you could noticably break from?


Downhill you could get the Chopper up to speeds where you daren't brake, just hang on for grim death and pray.


----------



## Threevok (12 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> did the chopper ever get up to speeds you could noticably break from?



Oh yes, I lived in a village that looked a Gren cartoon, so I had little choice but go fast downhill. 

That, plus the fact that I had no front brake (on account of me replacing the front wheel with a smaller one off a Tomahawk) meant some scary wobbly speeds too.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jun 2017)

Threevok said:


> That, plus the fact that I had no front brake (on account of me replacing the front wheel with a smaller one off a Tomahawk) meant some scary wobbly speeds too.


This exciting design feature was many years later incorporated by Dahon into some models of its small wheel sports bike the Speed Pro. A suspension hub (yes, think about that) meant that going downhill the brake blocks were likely to miss the rim unless you took particular care with the set-up.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I wish people in city centres had indicators and brake lights for walking.


Something like these?





Front and rear lights, indicators on the sleeves.
Similar available from
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cyc...-gilets/visijax-commuter-led-indicator-jacket


----------



## Threevok (14 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Something like these?
> View attachment 357071
> 
> Front and rear lights, indicators on the sleeves.
> ...



I saw I jogger on the cycle track with one of these - last winter

Thought I'd died and gone to Blake 7 Heaven


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

Threevok said:


> I saw I jogger on the cycle track with one of these - last winter
> 
> Thought I'd died and gone to Blake 7 Heaven


Two in the local running club have them for the late night running.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2017)

Stop press - I've just invented three point seatbelts for bicycles.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Jun 2017)

We shouldn't be talking about these sorts of things. It's one step away from some dingbat deciding it's our legal requirement to use them!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Stop press - I've just invented three point seatbelts for bicycles.


There's a five point one on the market!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2017)

Maybe we just need radar fitted to all motorised vehicles so the brakes come on if they get within 50 metres of a cyclist or pedestrian ?


----------



## mustang1 (16 Jun 2017)

This reminds me of when I first heard about those green lasers that shine on the ground shaped like a bike.

Next thing I knew, those Boris bikes had them. 

And finally I knew whenever I saw one of those green laser things approaching, there's probably a newbie approaching on a bike and better be extra alert.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> We shouldn't be talking about these sorts of things. It's one step away from some dingbat deciding it's our legal requirement to use them!


There's two on the local council who feel cyclists should be wearing the jackets above.

One insisting cyclists aren't using road vehicles, so get off the road. I had a fully functioning set of lights, he didn't. Something that made him dislike me a bit more when he got the ticket for it.


----------



## al78 (30 Jun 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I wish people in city centres had indicators and brake lights for walking.



I wish people in city centres had an ounce of spatial awareness.


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2017)

al78 said:


> I wish people in city centres had an ounce of spatial awareness.


It's a city. There ain't no space and being unaware of that is the main thing that allows people to keep living in 'em.


----------



## al78 (30 Jun 2017)

I have seen the Toplight brake light before. Considered it then decided it wasn't really needed, more of a novelty than anything else. I have a hi-viz jacket with an integrated LED light on the back. I'm not convinced that made any difference to being noticed when cycling at night in rural areas. When I removed the LED prior to washing the jacket I couldn't get it to work anymore, so it got thrown away.


----------



## al78 (30 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> It's a city. *There ain't no space* and being unaware of that is the main thing that allows people to keep living in 'em.



Then by that definition there must be some space. The problem is the oblivious idiots that take paths on a collision course with someone else, rather than walk in the adjacent 50 square meters where there isn't anyone to crash into (aka space). You can usually tell the worst culprits, they will have a small rectangular clueless idiot identifying object held to their ears.


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2017)

al78 said:


> You can usually tell the worst culprits, they will have a small rectangular clueless idiot identifying object held to their ears.


Really? Have they evolved ears a few feet in front of their noses now?


----------

